# hi, i'm new mem. please



## sorawas (Dec 21, 2008)

hi, I want wiring diagram combination meter 









same picture but not digital .
Please,
Thanks..




this is 
[URL=http://imageshack.us][IMG]http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/7246/e4c1c5ecb9cda1copyeg9.jpg[/URL]


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

i am sorry i don't understand ?
you want the wiring diagram for a pre-electronic cluster ?
B13 or B14 ?
the wiring diagram is in the FSM and you can find this to download.


----------



## sorawas (Dec 21, 2008)

Sory, i don't know my car b13 or b14.
Nissan nv van ga16de auto 1995.
from Thailand.
I can't download b14 service manual.
I have B13 manual But not same.
I want wiring follow picture








[/URL][/IMG]









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

try the B14 fsm from my skydrive here :--
1997_Sentra.rar - Windows Live
I don't have my GA16DE anymore so cant be sure, looks similar from memory, three plugs on the back, mine was manual so no Auto lights...


----------



## sorawas (Dec 21, 2008)

Thankssssssssssss

! \1997_Sentra[2].rar: Unexpected end of archive

can't open winRAR


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

try this one

Sentra_1996.zip - Windows Live


----------



## sorawas (Dec 21, 2008)

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

